# Help Needed... Before I Order A New Movement



## b11ocx (Mar 19, 2008)

Guys,

Trying to replace the battery in an ETA 976.001, but it wont restart after replacement.

Starting to think the movement is a dead one, but any tips and tricks prior to taking the harder route welcome.

Thanks

Jon


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2008)

b11ocx said:


> Guys,
> 
> Trying to replace the battery in an ETA 976.001, but it wont restart after replacement.
> 
> ...


Hi Jon

Until someone comes along that knows what they're talking about (Paul & Keith amongst many others that spring to mind) I can only suggest giving the new battery a good rub to clean it up, and check the condition of the contacts.

Are you sure the new battery is a good un, and are you also sure that the old battery was knackered.

I realise that the above is teaching my granny to suck eggs, but if we can eliminate the bleeding obvious, it might give the pro's a better chance of making an accurate diagnosis.

Cheers

Lee

P.S. I know sod all about how watches work


----------



## b11ocx (Mar 19, 2008)

Lee,

I have cleaned up the contacts (not that to the naked eye they needed it) and have tried two fresh out of packet batteries (no tester, so no idea if they are actually good, but only bought them from Roy last week)

The watch has not run in 10 years, so an even chance that the movement is bu66ered I suppose, and while the cost of a fresh one is not high, I dont want to buy one unneccesarily.

Jon


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2008)

That'll give them plenty to chew over

fftopic: why oh why do I keep hitting the "reply button, rather than the intended add reply button.


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Don't know if it helps, as I couldn't find the exact battery details, but ETA are very good at publishing their technical documents as PDFs (I got nosy a while back when I wanted to find out more about the movements in the RLT11 and RLT29 that I owned).

If you go to www.eta.ch and follow the Customer Services > Customer Service Portal links it'll launch in another window.

Click the 'Technical Documents' tab in the blue bar across the top of the screen, then you can search on range and/or calibre.

The PDF doesn't give the exact battery number (that I could see), but it does say it should be a 1.65mm high battery.

Like I say, don't know if that helps at all, but even if you just want to be nerdy and see an exploded view of the movement - click away.

Andy


----------



## b11ocx (Mar 19, 2008)

Andy,

Thanks for that... it looks like there are some tests I can do if I go and get myself a multi-meter... oh well, another toy I "have" to buy



Jon


----------

